# Goat meat



## Sully (Oct 10, 2018)

I found this article on goat meat in the US. Anyone that has had goat meat before can confirm that it’s really excellent meat, and it would be free range and hormone free, as well. Now I just have to figure out where to buy it.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/goat-meat_n_5bb64c71e4b028e1fe3bcfa2


----------



## Robertftw (Oct 10, 2018)

I love it, I get curry goat at the Jamaican restaurants here in south Florida.


----------



## squatster (Oct 10, 2018)

Try some billy goat sully
Get a nice mature male


----------



## Sully (Oct 10, 2018)

squatster said:


> Try some billy goat sully
> Get a nice mature male



I’ve eaten plenty of goat, buddy. It’s one of my favorite, it’s just not as convenient to buy as going to Sam’s club and loading up on chicken and steak. And I figured a lot of guys here probably haven’t ever been exposed to it before, so they might like to know that it’s a really good alternative. I especially like that it’s lower in saturated fats than other red meats like beef, as well as being leaner. 

I’m going to have to find somewhere around me that I can start sourcing it, though. Looks like the deep freeze is about to get crowded.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 10, 2018)

Robertftw said:


> I love it, I get curry goat at the Jamaican restaurants here in south Florida.



I have friends who love it. Haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Robertftw (Oct 11, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I have friends who love it. Haven't tried it myself.





If you like curry it’s awesome.


----------



## striffe (Oct 16, 2018)

I have never tried it. I only had deer meat for the first time recently.


----------



## odin (Oct 17, 2018)

Only issue with meats like this is they are always more expensive. Although any good quality chicken is still expensive and most of the cheap stuff is full of hormones and water.


----------



## aon1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Sully said:


> I’ve eaten plenty of goat, buddy. It’s one of my favorite, it’s just not as convenient to buy as going to Sam’s club and loading up on chicken and steak. And I figured a lot of guys here probably haven’t ever been exposed to it before, so they might like to know that it’s a really good alternative. I especially like that it’s lower in saturated fats than other red meats like beef, as well as being leaner.
> 
> I’m going to have to find somewhere around me that I can start sourcing it, though. Looks like the deep freeze is about to get crowded.



In your area and southern Indiana the best place I find for this kind of meat is the smaller butchers, the ones that deal with alot of  the local farmers personal meat butchering usually have a local farmer they can refer you to for the live stock your after and at a really good price. They usually can have it brought to the shop for you and butcher it for a better price than you can buy elsewhere. All you have to do is bring a couple coolers and pick up. If you want to drive a little into Indiana the butcher in canelburg I believe it's called is very good . I've never gotten meat that was even close to being subpar. Probably should check the spelling on that town though . It's just a little speck in the road around 45 min to an hour from Louisville.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 5, 2018)

striffe said:


> I have never tried it. I only had deer meat for the first time recently.



Venison is something I do NOT like. Not my thing at all.


----------



## Sully (Nov 5, 2018)

aon1 said:


> In your area and southern Indiana the best place I find for this kind of meat is the smaller butchers, the ones that deal with alot of  the local farmers personal meat butchering usually have a local farmer they can refer you to for the live stock your after and at a really good price. They usually can have it brought to the shop for you and butcher it for a better price than you can buy elsewhere. All you have to do is bring a couple coolers and pick up. If you want to drive a little into Indiana the butcher in canelburg I believe it's called is very good . I've never gotten meat that was even close to being subpar. Probably should check the spelling on that town though . It's just a little speck in the road around 45 min to an hour from Louisville.



Thanks for the tip. I’ll look it up and do some checking.


----------



## Kinetix (Nov 5, 2018)

oh so yummy!


----------



## Durro (Nov 5, 2018)

I grew up with my grandpa and we would butcher cows, pigs, sheep, goats in our backyard. The whole family would participate the men would kill and dress and the woman would handle the innards. We did a turkey for Thanksgiving one year and a few chickens. Always from local ranchers and that’s the best meat you can get a lot of work but it’s worth it meat for months! 
Family members uncles and cousins would hunt deer and elk and would give us meat for helping them slaughter and store meat in the freezer. Wild game has a stronger flavor. Go for it You can find goat in Greek restaurants.


----------



## Durro (Nov 5, 2018)

I forgot to mention nothing went to waste. We would eat everything even roast the heads in the oven and eat the cheeks, eyes and tongue. Yes the heart, kidneys and intestines also but not the lungs. I can’t remember.


----------



## Getbiger (Nov 6, 2018)

If there's one in your area, try a middle eastern grocery store or halal butcher. They're the most likely to carry it because it's very common in curries and such.


----------



## Getbiger (Nov 6, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> Venison is something I do NOT like. Not my thing at all.



I don't like venison if it hasn't been butchered properly and cured. Most people dont take the time to remove tarsel glands right after their harvest before field dressing and leave the skin on afterwards to draw out the toxins which leave the gamey flavor.


----------



## Sully (Nov 6, 2018)

What are tarsel glands? Never heard of those.


----------



## *KT* (Nov 10, 2018)

Sully said:


> What are tarsel glands? Never heard of those.



Believe he is talking about the scent glands on their legs although i have never removed them myself. Plenty of deer to kill in TN, current limit is 3 does per day lol. Have a local mennonite beef farm that does alot of deer processing. They put small amts of beef fat in the deer meat. Pretty tasty.


----------



## Getbiger (Nov 15, 2018)

*KT* said:


> Believe he is talking about the scent glands on their legs although i have never removed them myself. Plenty of deer to kill in TN, current limit is 3 does per day lol. Have a local mennonite beef farm that does alot of deer processing. They put small amts of beef fat in the deer meat. Pretty tasty.



Yup. On the inside of their hind legs. If you take em off immediately after them being harvested it dramatically reduces the gamey flavor. My wife refused to eat deer. I snuck some in on her and she didn't even know. Now she loves it!


----------



## *KT* (Nov 15, 2018)

Getbiger said:


> Yup. On the inside of their hind legs. If you take em off immediately after them being harvested it dramatically reduces the gamey flavor. My wife refused to eat deer. I snuck some in on her and she didn't even know. Now she loves it!



Hows that. Does it still touch the meat or circulate thru the body somehow?


----------



## Kineticmacks (Jan 17, 2019)

Sounds damn good


----------



## Viking (Jan 21, 2019)

I don't like goat meat. Tried it twice and it has a weird flavor so not for me. Recently I have been eating more seafood for protein with my favorite being shrimp.


----------



## chooch69 (Jan 23, 2019)

never thought about eating goats. 
we have tons around me, i live in the country, we got amish literally down the road from me. 
man, i pet goats. they're cool. dont know if i could eat one, it'd be like eating a dog.


----------



## psych (Jan 23, 2019)

Goat tacos are the s***! Get on that shit
 bro


----------

